# Which villagers do you ship? :D



## hijessicarose (Jul 24, 2013)

Just as the title says, I know sometimes villagers ship other villagers but which ones do you ship?
I say Punchy and Kiki, cause' they're like best friends, and it would be too cute. ^_^'


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 24, 2013)

lolwut?


----------



## hijessicarose (Jul 24, 2013)

lolwut? Don't comment if you're just going to be rude.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 24, 2013)

hijessicarose said:


> lolwut? Don't comment if you're just going to be rude.



How am I being rude I'm confused is all, what does it mean to ship someone?


----------



## Feraligator (Jul 24, 2013)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> How am I being rude I'm confused is all, what does it mean to ship someone?



Relation*ship*.

In my town, probably Walker and Daisy.


----------



## hijessicarose (Jul 24, 2013)

Just seemed like you were being sarcastic.
Shipping characters is like saying who would make a good couple.


----------



## fortune (Jul 24, 2013)

I don't think he meant to be rude :3 I don't understand either, to be honest. Nothing against you though~I just don't hear people say that.. where I live, I guess ^~^

edit~uh oops I was writing this while the aboves were posted :3 anyway relationship is what I guessed x3


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 24, 2013)

fortune said:


> I don't think he meant to be rude :3 I don't understand either, to be honest. Nothing against you though~I just don't hear people say that.. where I live, I guess ^~^



Same. 

All in the past now.


----------



## chronic (Jul 24, 2013)

In our own town? Monty and Nana I think


----------



## Hamsterific (Jul 24, 2013)

In my town, Cranston (a lazy ostrich) and Midge (normal bird). They're both so cuuuute.


----------



## fortune (Jul 24, 2013)

montymonkey said:


> In our own town? Monty and Nana I think



omg for some reason that couple sounds especially cute!~ :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't think mine has any, I just reset so I don't know them very well but in my old town Julian and Gayle were getting pretty serious :3 Also Cookie and Lucky ^^ and Gayle and Lucky come to think of it o.o every time I went to visit Gayle either Julian or Lucky was visiting also!~<3

oh wait~ in my new town bam & beau had the most adorable bromance but I gave bam away to a friend ;o; poor beau was heartbroken, he wouldn't stop talking about how bam was moving </3


----------



## chronic (Jul 24, 2013)

Nana tries to cover up her feelings but those late night walks through town together suggest otherwise lol


----------



## hijessicarose (Jul 24, 2013)

fortune said:


> omg for some reason that couple sounds especially cute!~ :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Aww )':


----------



## Marshmallowcrossing (Aug 29, 2013)

Well... I ship Caroline x Marshal ;D I see it as Marshal as the bad boy and Caroline is the like, normal nice villager. 

I kinda wanna write a fanfic where Marshal is in love with Caroline and Caroline doesn't love him back until some part of the fanfic XD


----------



## Jhud (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm not very original. Colton and Julian. There are actually few fanarts of it, yay! I'm also considering Colton x Julian x Ed love triangle.
Don't judge me.


----------



## kitanii (Aug 29, 2013)

Chow and Pekoe c:


----------



## autumnleavesxo (Aug 29, 2013)

Kiki and Moe <3


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 29, 2013)

In my Town:

Willow & Rolf
Apple & Stitches


----------



## gnoixaim (Aug 29, 2013)

Marshal and Pekoe, he's always making me give her gifts 8)
Also, I think there's a love triangle between Whitney, Cheif, and Skye. Lol


----------



## Kiwi (Aug 29, 2013)

Hmm... it's complicated in my town xD!

I thought maybe Mitzi x Punchy at first, but she seems to have a thing for Mott. Rawrrr. She likes the wild type.
...wtf


----------



## Theatricalis (Aug 29, 2013)

Walker and Cookie. <3


----------



## peachsoda (Aug 29, 2013)

Fang & Whitney
Beau & Diana 

:3


----------



## PinkWater (Aug 29, 2013)

Cookie and Shep. They live like 10 feet from each other, too.


----------



## TheResult (Aug 29, 2013)

I used to ship Chadder and Cheri.

But now I'm greedy and want Chadder all to myself. Cheesemouse husband.


----------



## Chris (Aug 29, 2013)

In my town it's definitely got to be Bam and Beau. (Sorry Diana)


----------



## Bones (Aug 29, 2013)

Freya x Vesta is the only ship that I can really consider an _actual_ ship at the moment, given just how rare it is to find my villagers interacting.

But I started shipping the two of them after stumbling upon an adorable conversation the other day - Vesta came up to Freya, all shy and what-not, and was telling her how much she admired Freya and looked up to her. Freya, likely due to the mellowed down Snooty personality, was all "lol thnx. You're cool too." and then Vesta proceeded to ask her for some advice and stuff.

Even though it was obviously innocent, I just couldn't help but picture it as some kind of awkward confession or something, with Vesta being the sweet but shy girl who had a crush on her cool/mature friend, Freya.

..I watch too many dramas/anime. :|


----------



## beffa (Aug 29, 2013)

i don't ever see any possible ships in my town ;__; it's all just rumors

although punchy and rosie would make a cute couple. he's only just moved in though so hopefully they'll talk... and make cute little animal crossing children for my town.

i mean... what?


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Aug 29, 2013)

Jhud said:


> I'm not very original. Colton and Julian. There are actually few fanarts of it, yay! I'm also considering Colton x Julian x Ed love triangle.
> Don't judge me.


I second the love triangle.


----------



## Mao (Aug 29, 2013)

Kidd and Tammy


----------



## chriss (Aug 29, 2013)

Hamphrey and Erik
This is really going on in my town.


----------



## Nooblord (Aug 29, 2013)

Cole and Mira
Monty and Shari


----------



## Jordandelion (Aug 29, 2013)

In my town, I think Biskit has a huge precocious crush on Diana. Whenever he says something that includes another villager, 9 out of 10 times it's Diana, and he blushes almost every time. Too bad Diana thinks he's just an annoying little kid... Reminds me of Spike and Rarity from MLP, haha.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 29, 2013)

I ship Erik and Deirdre, I have Erik but not her, so I'm just waiting to get them both in my town xD


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Aug 29, 2013)

Peanut and Static
Theyre both squirrels and they always seem to be together outside


----------



## CharmingBerry (Aug 29, 2013)

Kyle and Ankha :3


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 29, 2013)

Henry and Diana because Henry has a crush on her


----------



## rubyy (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipping is all I do,


I always thought Pinky and Colton would be amazing.


----------



## StarryACNL (Aug 29, 2013)

Tucker and Cherry 
Their houses are next to eachother and Hamlet is my secret spy as I'm doing the ignoring tactic to get them both out!


----------



## Miss Renee (Aug 29, 2013)

The term ship makes me cringe. 
All of my villagers are single and will remain that way.


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 29, 2013)

Lately Roscoe and Peaches have been pretty sweet on each other. I miss out on a lot of their conversations, but more often than not they will be skipping happily and singing after speaking with one another.

Oh and this.


----------



## Farobi (Aug 30, 2013)

hijessicarose said:


> Just as the title says, I know sometimes villagers ship other villagers but which ones do you ship?
> I say Punchy and Kiki, cause' they're like best friends, and it would be too cute. ^_^'



I'm planning for that too <3

Last time, it was Pietro and Vesta. Same species. Very different anywhere else.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lurrdoc said:


> Lately Roscoe and Peaches have been pretty sweet on each other. I miss out on a lot of their conversations, but more often than not they will be skipping happily and singing after speaking with one another.
> 
> Oh and this.
> View attachment 11282



Cute <3


----------



## Wonderland (Aug 30, 2013)

In my town I ship Rodney x Apple and Axel x Tia


----------



## Touko (Aug 30, 2013)

Marshal x MEEEE

My town: Julian and Mira. 
Them two keep asking for each other and keep making me give deliveries to them...


----------



## Purin (Aug 30, 2013)

Well, none of these are in my town (my town is full of girls other than tucker, goose, and ricky. I don't ship them with anyone xD).
BUT, I ship MarinaXZucker.

And I always thought it'd be so cute if there was a love triangle between Francine, Chrissy, and O'Hare lol.


----------



## clovetic (Aug 30, 2013)

fauna and bam


----------



## Jake (Aug 30, 2013)

RCKY + BRI = OTP


----------



## Farobi (Aug 30, 2013)

Jake. said:


> RCKY + BRI = OTP



Ricky and Bree? Pfft, Ricky and Hazel are the unibrow duo <3


----------



## Miss Renee (Aug 30, 2013)

Purin said:


> Well, none of these are in my town (my town is full of girls other than tucker, goose, and ricky. I don't ship them with anyone xD).
> BUT, I ship MarinaXZucker.
> 
> And I always thought it'd be so cute if there was a love triangle between Francine, Chrissy, and O'Hare lol.


With that hat O'Hare could be a pimp. Pimpin' out all the lady bunnies on the corner for 200 bells.


----------



## Imbri (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm pretty sure there's a triangle brewing in my town between Peggy, Mathilda, and Bonbon. Peggy and Bonbon are always asking me to deliver things to Mathilda, and I catch them talking to her a lot. Mathilda, on the other hand, often mentions Dizzy in her conversations, but I think that's just a friendship - I mean, Dizzy is such an innocent. 

Kitt and Roald seem to be getting rather chummy, and I've been hearing a number of rumors about Beardo and Rocket.


----------



## keybug55 (Aug 30, 2013)

Nibbles has a Crush on Kid Cat. Kinda the young love thing going on.

Kabuki has a crush on Phoebe, but despite being a strong cat, he's too afraid to ask.

I would ship Hugh and Francine...but I'm giving Hugh away ^_^' sorry Frannie.

Also Hans and Tucker when I get him.


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 30, 2013)

Maple and Eugene.
(people are confused) 
Let me clarify..




It all started when Maple and Eugene were talking. He asked if she wanted to go shopping or fishing, but I came into the conversation and Maple rejected him, probably because I was present, but she claimed she didn't feel like it _ at that moment _. I was like O_e




Eugene started to talk about Maple, but this is the only part of our conversation I caught.




THEN THE OTHER DAY, I went over to visit Maple. I was just checking on my villagers and didn't see her or Eugene. Only to find out they're at her house. .-. 

If I find more pictures, I will gladly share them.

Mapene (?!) OTP 5eva XDDD


----------



## Azzie (Aug 30, 2013)

I used to 'ship Diva and Eugene, but I'm fairly sure they broke up a couple weeks ago. 
Also I think Fang has a pretty big crush on my mayor, but I don't exactly 'ship them. XD


----------



## Imbri (Sep 2, 2013)

Azzie said:


> Also I think Fang has a pretty big crush on my mayor, but I don't exactly 'ship them. XD



I think the same thing is happening with Beardo and my mayor.


Speaking of Beardo, he's getting his name linked with Vic's quite a bit with the other villagers right now. Also, I came on the cutest conversation between Roald and Bonbon yesterday. She was asking why he needed such defined abs. He got flustered and asked me why he was doing it. I suggested it was for Bonbon, and he agreed. She seemed to appreciate the gesture. Maybe that'll break up the Peggy/Mathilda/Bonbon triangle.


----------



## Sakura0901 (Sep 2, 2013)

My Villagers like to ship:
Julian and Sprinkle
Nate and Nana
Nate and Hazel
Nate and Olivia

....Nate likes to get around.....


----------



## princelio (Sep 2, 2013)

Static and Whitney. I imagine they're in the same age group, being snooty/cranky (and those personalities were always implied to be more mature/older than your character and other townsfolk) - they talk a lot, probably because they live kind of close together, and they'll have conversations about normal things like new hobbies and how to relax, it's very casual and cute. Static has said he thinks Whitney is a classy lady and expressed concerns about not being able to keep up with her, lol. She's invited him over to help fix the lights that were flickering in her house, but they ~mysteriously stopped~ when he showed up (hah!), and then uh. I also found his shirt displayed at her house recently so. Yep

Marshal keeps implying he has a thing for Static also but I don't think the latter is biting. Which is probably for the best because the combined grumpiness of the two adorable squirrels would probably make my town implode. I think he's mostly joking though, he flirts with everyone a lot (being smug and all)


----------



## Junee (Sep 2, 2013)

I think Tucker has a crush on Butch. He's always fanboying over him.


----------



## Kiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Bonbon is in my campsite today... I already have two peppy villagers and I don't even like the personality that much... but...
O'hare, be prepared xP! New otp. Do it.

Though it's actually O'Hare x Punchy at the moment...


----------



## JellyBeans (Sep 2, 2013)

Hm, probably Mint and Wart Jr. They give each other gifts, are often seen standing together, and Mint was at Wart Jr's birthday party O.O They were meant to be. They're even the same size


----------



## Mookie (Sep 2, 2013)

Everybody loves Chief.  Anytime he talks to another villager, they start humming and dancing. Usually Zell and Bunnie.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Sep 2, 2013)

Ren?e and Axel. She tried to look casual about giving a gift to him, but I knew what was really going on.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Sep 2, 2013)

I have *quite* some drama going on in my town.
First of all, Zell and Anabelle were dating for ages.  Then Zell sort of liked Frita, but then Boomer did, so he went back to dating Anabelle.  Then they broke up.  Then they started dating again.  Then they broke up _again_, and Zell tried to get me to date him (seriously, he kept sending me love letters!), until he and Anabelle went out for *hopefully* the last time.
Whew...it's all true, seriously.  I used to always have to deliver stuff between Zell and Anabelle, then Boomer to Frita, then...yeah.  And Anabelle and Frita are like frenemies - friends, but also enemies.
Other couples?  Hmmm...Mott isn't dating anyone, Anabelle is Zell, Daisy isn't dating, Mint is dating Chow (they have been since I started), Shari is single, and Boomer and Frita are currently dating.
Yes, although they are all different species, they have very wild ways of thinking.  But that's what I love about my crazy town!


----------



## Purin (Sep 2, 2013)

Well, I currently have Kyle in my town (in the process of getting him to move) and he's dating Chrissy, Francine, and Coco!
My poor bunny girls =[! But soon the big bad wolf will be leaving and I got some bunny boys moving in xD.

This is my shipping list=
BonbonxDoc (have them both<3), ChrissyxO'Hare (need O'Hare <3), FrancinexGenji (need Genji <3),CocoxCole (need Cole <3),GastonxMira(need both<3)


----------



## autumnleavesxo (Sep 2, 2013)

Purrl and Punchy  and I used to ship Moe and Kiki but they both left!


----------



## Goshi (Sep 14, 2014)

Muffy+Pietro. I always shipped them even before I got them both in my town. One day I was playing the game when something interesting happened. I went into Muffy's house because I was bored and she asked me to bring Pietro, and then this happened(I screenshotted it all because it was such an exiting thing to see):



It was cute because at the end she seemed so disappointed.


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 14, 2014)

I remember watching the movie last summer for kicks and I ended up shipping Apollo/Whitney (though her name was Bianca in the movie). 

I shipped Avery and Blanche while I still had Blanche around. They would always end up like, switching shirts and giving each other gifts and I swear something was going on behind the scenes there. Haha.

I'm also starting to ship Fang and Cookie the tiniest bit, if just because she somehow convinced him that he looks good in a citrus tee (spoiler: he doesn't). I'm amazed that she doesn't annoy him, but they seem to get along. And I'm pretty sure that Maelle has a crush on Marshal.


----------



## jane_sunrise (Sep 14, 2014)

I ship Bob and Diva because many other villagers mentioned them hanging out together and Bob also sends Diva presents. But Diva never said that she liked them that much, what really disappoints Bob. That's cute. <3


----------



## MayorSaki (Sep 14, 2014)

Snake X Chrissy is totally canon X3


----------



## MayorGong (Sep 14, 2014)

I ship Fuschsia and Kidd eue


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 14, 2014)

Apollo and Whitney <3..... Go watch dobutsu no mori :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or Apollo and Bianka in Japanese


----------



## starlark (Sep 14, 2014)

JOLTON IS REAL NO QUESTIONS


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 14, 2014)

Hehe Chief and Skye, everytime someone talks about friends the use those two as an example and seriously they are too cute together lol!


----------



## Alvery (Sep 14, 2014)

starlark said:


> JOLTON IS REAL NO QUESTIONS



^ seconded :3


----------

